# Pharaoh



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

some people have been asking for new pics of the big man so here he is ive just been taking a few pictures of pharaoh with his tasty budgie eggs from helen, he is a happy litlle (or not so little) hog at the moment










































































and on his visit with nora bat ears


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is so cute. Is Nora his girlfriend?


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

lol we are hoping so. since his short visit with her he has chilled out a bit and is slightly more friendly he will actually show his face now which is nice


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

He is GORGEOUS!!! and if he does have little/big long eared kids I NEED one :lol: :lol: !!!


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

WOW! I have never seen a hedgehog that looks like that! VERY COOL!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

The 5th picture totally made me laugh out loud! Those eyes & that egg! :lol: 

I can never get enough Pharaoh. 

He & Nora look like the perfect couple! If they do have tinies - you must share pictures!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Great pictures!

How many grams is Pharaoh? He looks huge (but in a good way  ).

I hope we get to see pictures of mini-Pharaohs! That's so exciting!!


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

He is simply awesome!!! I've never seen a hedgie like that, either. Very, very "wild" looking!


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Such a cute boy! Can never get enough of him!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

oh my goodness that last picture! they are posed the same way SO CUTE!
they are gorgeous!
i have never seen those little eggs before.. those look yummy for the hedgie.. can someone link me to some info on those???


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

The little eggs are budgie eggs. I don't know where you would get them. A friend of mine runs a pet shop and gets them off a budgie breeder x


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

ohh gotcha.. thats really cool. i'll have to do some research. :]


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

I agree that if they have babies.... I might inquire for another hedgie with my bf. I have been in love with pharaoh since day one.


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

They make the cutest couple :mrgreen: 

I want one too..


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i can feel that he's a real presence.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Those ears are the bessssst!!


----------

